# Weight?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone else able to gain/lose weight in a day? I have been working out when i can, sometimes it hurts TOO much, watching what I eat, etc. I went to weigh my self today and there is 7 LB difference! I mean a pound or two yeah, but 7!Laurie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I can gain about that much in one or two days. I'm at an all time high and I am so disgusted. I don't know what to do about it anymore. I'm trying to watch closely what I eat, but it doesn't seem to be making any difference. I can't walk much right now because I have developed severe plantar fascitis in both feet and it's so painful. And the depressing thing---I don't have any "nice" clothes that fit me.







I don't even want to go any place, I'm so disgusted. I hate the way I look.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(((hugs))) Yet another part of "this" that sucks! I have the opposite problem, I am underweight and can't keep it on. It is weird how our bodies react to chronic illness, isn't it?


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My own doctor has commented on how quickly I can gain and lose weight. Between the Fibro, IBS, Hypothyroidism, plantar fascitis, and various drugs........mostly I'm better at gaining. Fiesty, I too, was sad because I had nothing pretty to wear, but I also can tear up at the thought I also have nowhere to go.







I recently joined Weight Watchers....AGAIN. (health problems last year stopped me)So far, so SLOW!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

ThisBearBites-----I've been contemplating joining Weight Watchers, too. Our financial situation is holding me back. Everyday I tell myself I am going to go back on the wheat free, dairy free, sugar free diet I was on 3 years ago. I lost weight, looked good, felt better, my hair and skin just glowed. The only problem was that I felt hungry so much of the time. My diet consisted of protein and veggies. Later on, I ate some breads, etc. made with Rice flour, etc. Then, slowly, I incorporated more foods back into my diet and eventually was right back to the "bad" diet. It sucks!







I'm right there with you---I don't have any place to go either!







Maybe we should start a support thread for those who want/need to loose weight? What do you think? We'd have to post it at The Meeting Place. I know Sunny did it for a bit a while ago.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Or maybe we should start our own TOWN?







Think, we'll all feel good, cause no one will be much healthier than us, and we won't care how much we wiegh! We'd be together! Yay! I say we take over San Francisco. Any other ideas?Laurie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i`d like to hear if fibro does that to anyone else.i always thought mine was crohns.im 260 right now,but next time i could be 270,or 250.one time i dropped 20lbs just like that!on ones ever concerned since im so overweight anyway,still i think its odd that that happens.fibro city?hmmmm....


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Feisty, I fully understand how you feel. I have always lifted weights and been in great shape. But since the fibro has came into my life it hurts so bad when I try to work out. I have watched years of work outs go down the drain.All we can do is be happy with what we are. I know that is easy to say but thats all that I have to get me thru this time in my life. We all understand your feelings because in one way or another we are all there . We care for you and will always be there for you. Pat


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Fibro City will need warm beaches (nature's heating pad!) A little water aerobics maybe - Just to keep us limber. And a decent bar - forget all that medication ####! It will be okay if we drink our pain away - no one likes to ride in the car anyway (uncomfortable, can't stretch,vibrations, bumps....And God forbid we should have to suffer even a fenderbender. Nothing like being wiped out for a week because of a simple jolt to the system)We ain't goin' nowhere! I hired a lawn service today. My hubby didn't take that well. For years the yard has been one of my hobbies. He thought I did just as good as job at upkeep as the service all our neighbors use. I told him I have only so many good days and when I have them - they are going to be for recreation. My jeep, canoeing, fishing, swimming. Maybe - I might have some "good" left over for him.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes, but we all need to bring one loved one to use a lsave labor! LOL Us Fibro's won't lift a finger unless it's to crawl out to Natures Heating Pad. Can we get the ocean heated?Laurie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

did you gain weight too pat?i never cared for working out(having been a frusterated fat kid)but i was once lean and well museled from normal activity.still,aside from gardening,i hate working out.are you by the ocean laurie?i am,just dont like swimming in water full of poop,pee,and dead things,lol.i wasnt always like that but the thought just grades on me now.dont know why.really,i used to"swim"in mud holes,if we got enouth rain.i sure have changed.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Denny, I wish! The only water in Las Vegas is Lake Mead. It used to be a lake, now it's a dead fish holder. All kinds of slimy #### in there! Yuck! My daughter got a rash from the lake, I guess the ducks carry it, and now when ever she gets cold she gets it and I rub Tea Tree Oil lotion on it.laurie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Aw, gee, thanks, Pat! I love ya' for that!







I just wish I could love myself for it----I grew up being "underweight" and never had a weight problem until a few years ago. So it's really hard for me to deal with. And the sad part is that the Doc said I should loose the excess weight, too. My legs and feet wouldn't hurt as much. I might even be able to bend over to tie my shoes and not feel like my lunch is going to land on those shoes! ROFLMAO----not!Ah.......Fibro City sounds wonderful. Yes, yes, yes. Warm water and lots of heating pads and someone to wait on me! But more than anything----a wonderful massage therapist. And let's not forget those Margaritas.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Fiesty and all, Yes squrts I did gain weight too.I did't have a problem until about the same time that I found out that I had Fibromyalgia. At first I thought all the pain was from lifting weights. I took a break from lifting and the pain didn't go away.I am on a diet and am back to lifting weights again but no heavy stuff.Fiesty I just wanted to say that I only know you from this board and from what I see you are a very special person.You always are very kind and helpful to everyone. What kind of person you are inside is the most important part of life. To all of us you are as skinny has you want to be. Sorry for the long post take care and God bless. Pat


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I went to the Dr today. I look like i have gained 30 Lbs, and now he tells me I have lost a pound since I was there last! That mmeans I had to have lost 8 pounds before I gained 5 back! I look like I am pregnant, and people in the nieghborhood are starting to stare at me! I am not pregnant, test said so. ARGH! Will I stop gaining? I eat SO much less than I used to!Laurie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Margaritas - no better beverage on earth!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sin city eh laurie?no,needles is as far east as ive been.everyones so shocked i never been to vegas,i really dont see the attraction.fudy dud huh?lol.sorry about your daughters rash,but it proves my point about open water dont ya think?more fudy dud.once upon a time i was young and fun.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

BOGGS,It's so nice of you to say those things about me. (blush). And likewise to you.







Somedays are just so tough, right? Depressing is more like it.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well, you can count me in - I once was a svelt 105 pounds now since the CFS/ME I'm 140 and I eat less calories a day than a person on a weight watchers diet - typical







I try to exercise everyday - but to no avail - if all else fails blame it on the medications i say







So pass me one of thos big sugary donuts - I need some comfort


----------

